# Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show 2012



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Whose going to be watching tonight? I know I will, been looking at the results and who is going to be there. It was a surprise BOB win in bulldogs today, with the number one bulldog and the bulldog that won the breed last year, getting dumped, and some of the other top bulldogs not doing well. A bulldog from Mexico got an AOM. 

This is the Bulldog that won and will be seen tonight. GCH. Ultimate Caleb

http://www.infodog.com/my/dogpic.htm?akc=NP 23604302

I will be posting pics of the group winners, if you want to post pics of the breed winner of your favorite breed you can.

-Also my friends Dalmatian got BOS today.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Siberian's don't go until tomorrow  Looking forward to it! I know a few of the breeders and dogs entered I'm really excited!
I'll be watching tonight!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I just found this about Westminster 2013, that seems very interesting.

http://dogshowpoop.blogspot.com/2012/02/big-westminster-changes-announced.html


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Well that is very interesting


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The girl with the BOB Ibizan Hound is an acquaintance of mine. Known her since my early teen years. She's done really well for herself.

Capi went BOB in GSDs. Shock of shocks xD

That is a NICE looking Bulldog! Love the leg under him!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes that bulldog is nice, and so is his owner, he bought a ramp from my dad. He's a top 25 bulldog, that beat quite a few top ten bulldogs. And Caleb is owner-handled. The dog who I thought might win (other than Brix the number one) his breeder/owner was stewarding so he wasn't entered. 

Yeah I wasn't surprised that Capi won lol, he also won the herding group at the Indiana shows yesterday I think it was. 

I think I've seen that girl before that won with the Ibizan hound, light blonde hair and works with/for Margery Good or at one point did? That Beezer looks familiar, and I know she has ones that are mainly red.


----------



## ZachAttackandWilbur (Aug 31, 2011)

Ill be tuning in, its USA at 8pm Eastern fyi.
Nice dog.
congrats to your friend.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Then at 9pm EST on CNBC for those that don't know, or haven't been seeing the commercials on USA.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Whose going to be watching tonight? I know I will, been looking at the results and who is going to be there. It was a surprise BOB win in bulldogs today, with the number one bulldog and the bulldog that won the breed last year, getting dumped, and some of the other top bulldogs not doing well. A bulldog from Mexico got an AOM.
> 
> This is the Bulldog that won and will be seen tonight.
> 
> ...


Well that goes without saying... Bring on the Rottie.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Today: Hound, Toy, Non-Sporting, Herding
Tommorow: Sporting, Working, Terrier

I have three friends, who could potentially have a dog in groups tomorrow, one friend who shows his own so he could be in groups himself. Two working, and one Sporting.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Xeph said:


> The girl with the BOB Ibizan Hound is an acquaintance of mine. Known her since my early teen years. She's done really well for herself.


Is it Sar?! Klemmie or another dog?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We will see, 5 out of the 6 new to AKC breeds tonight.

American English Coonhound winner: GCH. Alexanders Color Me Bad Ginn









Norwegian Lundehund winner: GCH. C'Chaschunka Lonewolf









Xoloitzucuintli winner: GCH. Bayshore's Georgio Armani









Entlebucher Mt. Dog: GCH. Jumanji v. Brunswick RN









Finnish Lapphund: GCH. Sugarok Born In The Usa


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh there is live streaming of the breed judging, I didn't know that.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh there is live streaming of the breed judging, I didn't know that.


o.o!!!!! WKC.org has had breed judging streaming all day  they'll have it again tomorrow. I've been on the chat most of the day listening to everyone complain.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I knew they had streaming, just didn't know it was live. Gonna watch weims tommorow.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

And here I was really likeing the PBGV lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hound Group Winners:

1. Wirehaired Dachshund: GCH. Raydachs Playing With Fire v. Gleishorbach SW









2. PBGV: GCH. Jodell Boogie Back to Texas









3. Whippet: GCH. Starline's Chanel









4. Norwegian Elkhound: GCH. Vin-Melca's The Norseman


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I also liked the PBGV but really liked the wirehaired dachshund


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I also liked the PBGV but really liked the wirehaired dachshund


Well...

I say you have an unfair advantage over me because you've been in conformation longer!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Well...
> 
> I say you have an unfair advantage over me because you've been in conformation longer!


Lol but I don't know dachshunds well, only showed one and it was a smooth mini.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

It's a moot point! <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

lol BB is watching the TV too


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> lol BB is watching the TV too


! How is she enjoying it? lol

Bella watched it for about 20 seconds when they had a diagram of the Corgi up explaining the standard lol. One of her friends is a Corgi so I think she thought it was him.
I'm sure tomorrow she'll be more interested lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She keeps looking up and staring at the tv very intensely, then goes back to sleep. But I'm sandwiched between two weimaraners on the couch lol.

~Thank you Mr. Announcer Sir for saying the Min Pin is not a bred down version of the doberman pinscher.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have your hands full! Bella's laying on my feet under the desk. lol I have it much easier.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I know its getting too warm. Lovely Papillon, and I love the Pekingese Malachy.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I would have to agree with you wholeheartedly. Though! Every time I see a Pekingese they make me laugh X_X They're just ...so floofy and huge for little dogs.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I really liked that papillon's head, and he had a great intelligent/inquisitive expression.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, Laur! It was Sar, but with Elin!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Woohooo Pekingese!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy Group Winners:

1. Pekingese: GCH. Palacegarden Malachy (I knew it would be him)










2. Affenpinscher: GCH. Banana Joe v. Tani Kazari










3. Min Pin: GCH. Marlex Classic Red Glare










4. Silky Terrier: GCH. Wind Dancer Jenstar Backstage Pass


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

A Pekingese in show coat always looks like a wig that fell on the floor and sprouted a little face and little legs.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Avery said:


> A Pekingese in show coat always looks like a wig that fell on the floor and sprouted a little face and little legs.


xD The phrase "IT'S ALIVE" jumped into my head when I read this. 

They're so amazing but they just look - I don't know. I don't know a word to describe them. lol They're pretty awesome though.

However, I can't believe Martha Stewart's Chow took BoB >.>;


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> However, I can't believe Martha Stewart's Chow took BoB >.>;


He's a nice chow though


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

My mind is/was still blown though! I had no idea so it was quite the shock to the system.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> My mind is/was still blown though! I had no idea so it was quite the shock to the system.


Oh yeah she has chows that are show dogs. 

I Love, love love that Boston Terrier, and of course Caleb the bulldog. BB perked up for the bulldog. And is now back asleep.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

am watching. Will go online tomorrow for the SS.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh yeah she has chows that are show dogs.
> 
> I Love, love love that Boston Terrier, and of course Caleb the bulldog. BB perked up for the bulldog. And is now back asleep.


Had absolutely no idea. Thanks for sharing 

I like the Dalmation so far.

Oh hey! I think that's Finkie_mom's breeder's kennel/dog!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I just realized I've been mispronouncing Keeshond this whole time.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Had absolutely no idea. Thanks for sharing
> 
> I like the Dalmation so far.
> 
> Oh hey! I think that's Finkie_mom's breeder's kennel/dog!


Yeah Ian is a nice Dal. I love the frenchie too. 

Yeah there are a few famous people that either own or co-own show dogs. Bill Cosby co-owned quite a few winning terriers. The number one bulldog a few years back was co-owned by a famous broadway producer (can't remember name). Martha Stewart has her chows. And there are others that I can't remember.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah Ian is a nice Dal. I love the frenchie too.
> 
> Yeah there are a few famous people that either own or co-own show dogs. Bill Cosby co-owned quite a few winning terriers. The number one bulldog a few years back was co-owned by a famous broadway producer (can't remember name). Martha Stewart has her chows. And there are others that I can't remember.


Thanks for sharing Chaos  I had no idea. 
I'm beginning to love those Lundehund.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I like the lundehunds too, they are cute.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I am also a huge fan of the Xolo's. But I've been a fan of them for awhile.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that xolo. I loved him ever since I first saw him.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

He is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sad not to see the Xolo, but glad Ian made it!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> -Also my friends Dalmatian got BOS today.


And the group!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He is. 

Non-Sporting Winners:

1. Dalmatian: GCH. Spotlights Ruffian









2. Chinese Shar Pei: GCH. Vaje's Miss Jayne Hathaway









3. Lowchen: GCH. Windsor Bihar Chasing Rainbows









4. Miniature Poodle: GCH. Surrey Sugar Baby











Pawzk9 said:


> And the group!


No, BOS not BOB


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The judge of the Herding Group, really likes BB.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That Australian Cattle Dog REALLY wanted what was on the carpet lol.



> The judge of the Herding Group, really likes BB.


Really?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, has put her up for WB/BOW twice and once BOS (over a special)


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh wow! That's spectacular


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that Belgian Malinois


----------



## ZachAttackandWilbur (Aug 31, 2011)

Make sure you guys update the thread with the herding group, what looks good etc maybe even pics? I gotta hit the sac Cus I gotta migrane but was watching the other groups.
Thanks guys.c


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm liking that Belgian Sheepdog


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

lol the briard wants to play


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Cardigan didn't look very happy up on the table.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Mumble suddenly realized there were dogs on TV with the Briard and Canaan. I've never seen him even glance at the television before, but they had his full attention.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That Cardi was nice, but I like my friend's Cardi better that got an AOM.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Entlebucher, just gorgeous.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

I really liked Jane the Shar-pei better then the dali. And that Rough Collie is so pretty!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The forum yelled at me and told me I had to stop posting so quickly X_X.

Capi looks pumped!


----------



## Jewelzee94 (Jul 18, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> He is.
> 
> Non-Sporting Winners:
> 
> 1. Dalmatian: GCH. Spotlights Ruffian


I saw Ian and instantly thought ."oh he's beuatiful " then thought "I want another Dal..." he made me remember Jewel in her better days. Well, except she was a bit chucky, and had poor hips, but the eyes, and the expression got me.

Very happy he won non-sporting..

I really shouldn't watch shows, makes me want my favorite breeds more and more...


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Niraya said:


> Oh hey! I think that's Finkie_mom's breeder's kennel/dog!


No, they had it wrong...... It was GCH CH Pikkinokka Badgr Sir Barksalot. They had the name wrong both on the online results (had Barkley as being absent) and on TV, but interestingly they had the hometown correct for Barkley? Dunno how they managed to mess that up.... They said his name correctly and all and talked about the correct handler, so ????


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes Capi did look very pumped

Finkie_Mom: They will probably make that correction tomorrow or sometime. If they catch it that is. 

I love Ziggy the Puli, he's always fun to watch.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> No, they had it wrong...... It was GCH CH Pikkinokka Badgr Sir Barksalot. They had the name wrong both on the online results (had Barkley as being absent) and on TV, but interestingly they had the hometown correct for Barkley? Dunno how they managed to mess that up.... They said his name correctly and all and talked about the correct handler, so ????


! Awkward. I got all excited when I saw the kennel name!

Also - That Puli IS AMAZING. I love him.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it just me, or does the Pyr Shepherd look really groomed? I'm rooting for the Aussie of course. Not my type but a nice little bitch


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

what color is that sheltie?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> Is it just me, or does the Pyr Shepherd look really groomed? I'm rooting for the Aussie of course. Not my type but a nice little bitch


Either that or out of coat.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That Shelti is gorgeous! Is it a sable?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

C'mon Puli! !!!!! This is my miserable sad face!

Though I'm happy for Capi!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

GSD won
message too short


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Booo! At least the Aussie made the cut. Was the Puli vomiting on that last go around?


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Booo! At least the Aussie made the cut. Was the Puli vomiting on that last go around?


yup, multiple times.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Is it just me, or does the Pyr Shepherd look really groomed? I'm rooting for the Aussie of course. Not my type but a nice little bitch


what's your type? I liked her b/c she wasn't huge and floofy.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> Booo! At least the Aussie made the cut. Was the Puli vomiting on that last go around?


:O I didn't see!  Oh no!
I was busy explaining to Kurt why I was screaming when the Puli didn't make it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Herding Results

1) GSD: GCH. Babheim's Captain Crunch









2) Bouvier Des Flandres: GCH. Quiche's Grande Finale









3) OES: Ch. Bugaboo's Big Shot









4) Shetland Sheepdog: Ch. Mystic Ava Gardner


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

NRB said:


> what's your type? I liked her b/c she wasn't huge and floofy.


I liked that too. The only place I'd really fault her was the round eyes. But she was nicely put together, mostly moderate, moved well and was nicely trained and presented.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If you want to see pictures of all the breed winners (or at least all the ones that got pictures), here is the full list of all BOB winners for today. 

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2012/results/breed/bob.html

It was a great night for sure, a few surprises, hopefully tomorrow's competition will be even better.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The sheltie was a sable. I liked the aussie, actually. I was kind of surprised. I also liked the sheltie and was also surprised. I really wasn't a fan of the pap though to be honest.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

If I learned anything, its that Kodi is a terrible example of his breed, but I guess I kinda knew that already.

I was rooting for the Bouvier Des Flandres, too bad, I though he had the GSD beat hands down. But thats why I'm not a judge.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I think Khan is a nice looking Chow  Martha Stewart has had Chows for years...her elderly male passed on and she had originally had a new pup who perished in the horrible fire at the breeder's kennel. Khan is from the same kennel. Goose and Aesop's breeder was at Westminster a few years back, but he didn't go this year.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Damn, Capi is a NICE looking GSD! I think I know who I'm rooting for...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Siberian's are going on!!!!!!!! *excited!*

BEST OF BREED

17 GCH Topaz Silver Lining










BEST OF OPPOSITE SEX

10 Ch Kontoki's A Bend In The Road










AWARD OF MERIT

7 GCH Huskavarna's Destined To Win










16 GCH Canyonlands Blk Crusade








Winnie and Draven (Australian import) both got AoM's.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I think Winnie is nicer than the BOB in my opinion.

Oh and my friend's Dane won so this is the Dane we will be seeing tonight

GCH. Lobato's Jitterbug Man "James"


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations to your friend! He's quite the Dane 

Winnie kept sliding on the carpet =/. Valiant (GCH Snocrest's Leone Di Oro) and Shadow (GCH Siberlink's Silver Shadow) both didn't even make the short.

Draven is an absolutely stunning dog though I was really impressed by him.

I just spoke with Paula this morning and wished her, Tim and Winnie best of luck =/ I'm quite sad.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

James was the Number 1 Dane, and number 8 Working dog last year. He will certainly be a contender tonight.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! Good luck to him! Guess I'll have someone to cheer for now! lol 

I don't much care for that Siberian =/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Also James will most likely be retiring after tonight. And pass on his rein to his kids lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

aw 

The Mastiff from Easton didn't place either  I am sad.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm watching the interview with James right now. He really doesn't look happy to have that guy near him.  He is spectacular though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I'm watching the interview with James right now. He really doesn't look happy to have that guy near him.  He is spectacular though.


He is, he likes to sit on my foot though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There was an upset in Poodles. Ally and London did nothing. BOB went to a Canadian bitch!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph said:


> There was an upset in Poodles. Ally and London did nothing. BOB went to a Canadian bitch!


This is very true - a huge upset.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes that was an upset, but an even bigger one happened in Black Cocker Spaniels today, that saw Beckham getting AOM and another dog getting BOB.

Also, my friend/breeder of my first show dog, won in weims today.

GCH. Northwood's Send Money Honey "Schatze", beat out the number 1 weim last year for BOB

This is the weim we will be seeing tonight:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That's amazing, Chaos!

I'm ok with Beckham not winning. I'm sick of seeing him, lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I have seen him enough too. But this does significantly open up the competition in the group so we will see what happens. I hope Schatze at least makes the cut.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Capi went BOB in GSDs. Shock of shocks xD


(Disclaimer: I haven't read the whole thread yet)

Is Capi the boy you posted a picture of a while back? The name sounds familiar.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yes that was an upset, but an even bigger one happened in Black Cocker Spaniels today, that saw Beckham getting AOM and another dog getting BOB.
> 
> Also, my friend/breeder of my first show dog, won in weims today.
> 
> ...


Ah, I know of Schatze! Congrats!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

One more hour


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I will be watching in my living room but I'll be on here through my phone =/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sporting group is in the ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that GWP.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

lol at that flatcoat


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it streaming online somewhere?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Is it streaming online somewhere?


No, the groups are on TV on USA channel.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Great first half of dogs, so far I like the GWP, Irish Setter, pointer, brittany, and Toller.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

loved the red irish setter, and the Boykin. I've recently seen alot of weedy looking Boykins and they don't resemble the ones I knew 20 years ago at all. But this one had some nice substance.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the clumber!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> No, the groups are on TV on USA channel.


Ah there's the problem lol. Oh well, hopefully they'll post it later.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love love love that English Springer Spaniel.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go Schatze!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Is Capi the boy you posted a picture of a while back?


Yes ma'am, he is!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

the weim should have made the cut


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

woot the irish won


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sporting Group Winners

1) Irish Setter- GCH Shadagee Caught Red Handed









2) GWP- GCH. Mt View Ripsnortersilvercharm









3) English Springer Spaniel- GCH. Wynmoor Champagne Supernova









4) Irish Water Spaniel- GCH. Whistletop's Riley on Fire


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group is set to go in the ring soon


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the Alaskan Malamute and Anatolian


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The alaskan and Berner I think are really nice.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Yes ma'am, he is!


He is absolutely beautiful.

Now is one of those times that I wish I actually had a tv.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodness seeing that Akita has resprung my love for them and set my desire to one day own one of them in stone. (Not yet of course, I have too many dogs as it is and I am NOT ready for a dog like an Akita.) It was beautiful though wasn't it?

Too bad that's all I get to see tonight. Does anyone know if it will be on youtube or something, maybe hulu later on?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the boxer


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That corso is gorgeous, and yes the Akita was very nice.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You can't compliment Scarlett! She wins too much lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

James is coming up next



Niraya said:


> You can't compliment Scarlett! She wins too much lol


But I still love her


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay James!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go James!!!!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

The Dane lives where I live? LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That dane is so gorgeous, I just love him


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

LOVE that Pyrenees. I'm completely biased though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> The Dane lives where I live? LOL


My friend co-owns him, but he lives with his breeder. She takes him out to shows though, and he stays in her RV.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh.my.god. 

I LOVE Komondors and Pulis. I'm smitten :3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that leonberger


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh that Neo is gorgeous love that color


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh that Neo is gorgeous love that color


I agree!
Too short


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok the siberian looks better on TV, than in that photo


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That Tibetan Mastiff is awesome. I love that his owners got married in the grooming area, that's great.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Darn, james should have made it


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Ok the siberian looks better on TV, than in that photo


Winnie is still > Sylvie. IMO


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

wow, happy Zorro got 4th. Loved the dobie.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group Winners

1) Doberman Pinscher- GCH. Protocal's Veni Vidi Vici









2) Boxer- GCH. Winfall Brookwood Styled Dream









3) Alaskan Malamute- GCH. Catanyas Latin Lover









4) Standard Schnauzer- GCH. Pepper Tree Zorro V Morgenwald


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Winnie is still > Sylvie. IMO


Yes she is


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrier group is in the ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That Amstaff is gorgeous, I hope she gets a placement, one of my favs.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That Amstaff is gorgeous, I hope she gets a placement, one of my favs.


Nicely put!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Nicely put!


My jaw dropped the first time I saw her, she's that good.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here come the bullies, lol. Nice colored, and very nice white.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The cesky was cute.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, well thats an upset in wire foxes


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh, well thats an upset in wire foxes


Was just gonna say that lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow, that mini bull is awesome, love him.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually didn't know a mini bull existed or was even a breed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes they do, I showed them in England and its one of the breeds I showed at Crufts in 2010.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That scottie is cute, and omg that sealy is the spitting image of his father.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Look at that staffie move, and jump lol


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You certainly get around quite a bit, Chaos! I had no idea :O


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Look at that staffie move, and jump lol


That staffie has quite the personality!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

England's the only place I have been to outside the US. Except for a short time in a Belgium Airport.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

What other breeds have you shown?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay, maddie made the cut



Niraya said:


> What other breeds have you shown?


I will list them later, watching now lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Think she has what it takes to win group? :O

Eeehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

So. Who will win Best in Show?

I'm torn between the Peke, the Dalmation and the German Shepherd.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrier group winners:

1) Kerry Blue Terrier- GCH Perrisblu Kennislain's Chelsey









2) Smooth Fox Terrier-GCH Slyfox Sneak's a Peek









3) Skye Terrier- GCH Cragsmoor Buddy Goodman









4) American Staffordshire Terrier - GCH. Castlerock's Sbigstaff Mad About You


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I love that forti-flora commercial!!! It has Mishka in it lol she's so famous it's silly.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Im torn between the peke, GSD, and the Irish Setter.


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the dobie. I met her last year and was just smitten.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Capi is looking Phenomenal! My vote goes to him.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Another nut trying to get into the middle of the ring again. Good on the security people.

Capi is looking good tonight, it could be his night.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That was pretty crazy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh and Niraya, I have shown 22 different breeds, and the only group I haven't shown a breed from is the toy group.

Weimaraner
Vizsla
English Springer Spaniel
English Cocker Spaniel
Pointer
Basset Hound
Dachshund
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Borzoi
Boxer
Dogue de Bordeaux
Bullmastiff
Mastiff
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Minature Bull Terrier
Bulldog
French Bulldog
Keeshond
Belgian Tervuren
Border Collie
Briard
Entlebucker Mt. Dog


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Quite an achievement showing so many breeds!

See you do have an unfair advantage over me!! Withholding information ou were!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh the dachshund looks happy tonight.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Quite an achievement showing so many breeds!
> 
> See you do have an unfair advantage over me!! Withholding information ou were!!!!


Lol well, yes I guess so.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go malachy

This is such a good line up.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BIS goes to

Pekingese "Malachy" GCH. Palacegarden Malachy


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Wooooot Malachy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Each one of them could have won it, but I love Malachy he's always fun to hang around.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

So incredibly disappointed, y'all don't even know


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

CareBearStare said:


> I'm a big fan of the dobie. I met her last year and was just smitten.


My first time seeing her tonight, and I'm smitten!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That scottie is cute, and omg that sealy is the spitting image of his father.


I think the sealy is related to the one in my Rally class. Will have to ask.


----------

